# Firewalls off, port still blocked



## yobizzle (Jun 26, 2009)

I've disabled Windows Firewall and forwarded ports on my router, but only one port I've forwarded is open, all others remain closed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

